# Questions about getting more HP out of my motor?



## JR_Hurst (Sep 11, 2012)

I recently bought a 1994 J16 Carolina Skiff with a 1992 Johnson 30 HP tiller for $1000. Motor has been sitting up for 2 years but ran for about 5 minutes before not pumping water out anymore. Plan on replacing water pump, impeller assembly, & thermostat to try & fix that problem.

But what I want to know is I see where people are converting 20 & 25 HP motors to 30 & 35 horses....I am interested in this, can this be done with my motor?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The way to increase horsepower is to throw money at it.
Need to ask yourself is it worth the time, effort and expense?
It's a 20 year old outboard, if it's been a saltwater outboard
there's no telling what you'll find when you pull her apart.
Your decision, me...I'd find something else to spend money on.
Like a new yami 40 4 stroke.  

btw, it's been done and documented pretty well

20-25-30-35 hp upgrade


----------

